#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Carriere in de IT

## Chuck_Taylor

*gesloten.

----------


## BIGIR

> _Geplaatst door Chuck_Taylor_ 
> *
> 
> Mohim, stuur mij een berichtje mocht je intresse hebben. Ik kan ervoor zorgen dat je brief en CV sneller op het bureau van de desbetreffende manager terecht komt. Dan kun je mijn nieuwe collega worden, want we hebben meer mgarba nodig ! *


Als ik iemand voor je regel, krijg ik dan de helft van je bonus van 500 euro die je krijgt?  :blozen:

----------


## Chuck_Taylor

> _Geplaatst door BIGIR_ 
> *Als ik iemand voor je regel, krijg ik dan de helft van je bonus van 500 euro die je krijgt? *


Het is 2000,_  :grote grijns:

----------


## Rissa

> _Geplaatst door Chuck_Taylor_ 
> *..volg je eerst een (basis)opleiding van twee maanden, waarvan een deel in Amerika. .. *


[I]
Dit bedrijf komt me bekend voor. Mag je naar Ohio toevallig?I]

----------


## Chuck_Taylor

> _Geplaatst door Rissa_ 
> *[I]
> Dit bedrijf komt me bekend voor. Mag je naar Ohio toevallig?I]*


Nope.  :grote grijns: 

(die ken ik ook)

----------

